# 011 for mac - Excel formatting issue



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Problem was solved in a prior posting.

Thanks Rush


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Didn't we go through this already: http://forums.techguy.org/apple-mac/1051164-solved-ms-excel-2011-mac.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Why did you start another thread for the same thing that was solved back in April? Are you saying the problem has starting occurring again and the solution isn't working now?


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I thought so.......but I did a search and it came up blank...so I thought maybe I had asked it on another site.

Sorry for the ditto post.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What kind of search did you do? If you had searched for threads you started, you would have found it easily.

But more importantly, do you still need help with the same problem again or is this now solved?


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> What kind of search did you do? If you had searched for threads you started, you would have found it easily.
> 
> But more importantly, do you still need help with the same problem again or is this now solved?


Yeah....I forgot to search for something I started. I just phrased it what I thought I wrote it. No joy.

Yes the problem just happened again. What I don't get is that the spreadsheet is defaulted at font size of 12 for all the cells. All I was trying to do was add borders around the cells so that when printed, it would be easier to follow the columns and rows. Then this font error popped up and acted like it was warning me that there was a zero value for font sizes in the cells that I was acting on.

Numbers never gives me any issues....but I work with PC folks and excel is a must. This is a very strange quirk with 2011 Excel for mac.

Thanks for your help/concern. Any solution would be great. Rush's work around works.........but I would like to know what is at the root cause.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, then we'll l eave it open but why did you mark it solved? I've marked it unsolved again.


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> OK, then we'll l eave it open but why did you mark it solved? I've marked it unsolved again.


Thanks.

Rush originally solved my immediate issue and I was able to charlie mike. But you're right....it still happens and needs resolution.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

mister2 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Rush originally solved my immediate issue and I was able to charlie mike. But you're right....it still happens and needs resolution.





Cookiegal said:


> OK, then we'll l eave it open but why did you mark it solved? I've marked it unsolved again.


Currently there is no solution to preventing this, it's a known bug in this version of Office.
(The link to MS site I provided in the other thread mentions it's confirmed by MS)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, well it's still not solved so we won't mark it as such. It will remain open until it automatically closes after 45 days of inactivity.


----------

